# slick as fuck



## verseau213

Ciao tutti, 

Scusate le parolacce, ma cerco qualche tipo di equivalente dell'espressione "slick as fuck" in italiano. Il contesto dell'espressione è semplice, si descrive una persona, che dice che credeva di essere [insert expression here]. Per slick, lo pensavo più o meno nel senso di "in gamba," quando viene detto da solo. Ma quando si aggiunge "as fuck," si aggiunge anche un senso ironico. Avete suggerimenti o idee di una tale espressione in italiano?

Grazie!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao verseau,
Non sono affatto sicura di aver bene inteso come viene usata l'espressione. 
Ma intendi qualcosa tipo: "in gamba, proprio." ??


----------



## johnluke

If my understanding is right, you may translate to "Fottutamente in gamba"?


----------



## bergstrom2020

I don't know John, "Fottutamente in gamba" hasn't any ironic sense according to me. It stresses the fact he's really smart.
What about: "... furbo, come una volpe" or
                  "... in gamba, un fottio!" (the latter keeps it rude)

Anyway, I'm not sure they work


----------



## johnluke

Then I  would say "astuto come una faina", or more ironically "intelligentone" or "furbone".


----------



## london calling

johnluke said:


> Then I would say "astuto come una faina", or more ironically "intelligentone" or "furbone".


Non rendono veramente l'inglese (è molto più volgare!), anche se il senso è quello. Ci vuole una qualche parolaccia, o forse dovremmo cambiare la frase nella traduzione:

_Si credeva furbo, quello......(un) furbo(ne) del cazzo, dico io!_

Che ne pensate? Avete qualche altro suggerimento?

We say "as sly as a wolf"/"smartass" (and other similar expressions) for the above, by the way.


----------



## SpookyT

Ciao a tutti!

Non sono sicura di aver capito l'espressione inglese... il senso è ironico (dico che è furbo, ma in realtà non lo è così tanto) oppure dispregiativo (è furbo, e trova scappatoie anche quando non si potrebbe/dovrebbe)?

Not sure I was clear, I can repeat in English if it's needed


----------



## Teerex51

Il problema è _slick_, che può significare _furbo, in gamba, sottile, abile_ e via discorrendo. L'aggiunta di _as fuck_  è un rafforzativo e basta.

Come dire _cold as hell_ (che è anche una contraddizione in termini non indifferente).

Qualunque sia il significato di _slick_ in un determinato contesto, basta trovare un rafforzativo che calzi.

E' un gran furbone, è un paraculo di prima classe, è un mostro di abilità ecc.


----------



## SpookyT

Teerex51 said:


> E' un gran furbone, è un paraculo di prima classe, è un mostro di abilità ecc.


 
!

Per i nostri amici inglesi, faccio una piccola aggiunta ai tuoi ottimi suggerimenti! Spero non ti dispiaccia 

_Gran furbone_ è un po' ironico - con una punta di ammirazione (almeno in Italia, anche se dipende da chi lo dice). Il messaggio che passa (almeno secondo la mia percezione) è "I wish I could be like that too".

_Paraculo di prima classe_ - molto più informale, sicuramente ironico/sarcastico. Qui c'è un po' di fastidio secondo me... un paraculo è una persona che riesce sempre a farla franca,_ gets away with it_, scaricando sugli altri le responsabilità o non facendosi troppi problemi a fare qualcosa di 'borderline'. Messaggio: "Damn it! How can he/she manage to get off scot-free?" Sometimes it has a vein of "I wish I could too", but not necessarily. You may not agree with the person's behavior - like, if someone acts as a free-rider in a teamwork thing - but you're still irritated that they have the guts to do that... half because you wouldn't, half because you think that it's not fair they can do that and you can't (or won't).

_Mostro di abilità_ - Quasi per niente ironico, è semplicemente rafforzativo. You're very sly (smart, ...whatever) and I acknowledge it.


Hope this helps


----------



## london calling

SpookyT said:


> Non sono sicura di aver capito l'espressione inglese... il senso è ironico (dico che è furbo, ma in realtà non lo è così tanto)


Secondo me _paraculo_ è meno volgare di _slick as fuck,_ per cui non rende l'espressione inglese. Idem con patate _gran furbone, mostro di abilità._ Intendo dire che queste cose le potrei anche dire in ufficio qui in Italia (non ai capi!), ma_ slick as fuck,_ se lavorassi ancora a Londra, no.  Il registro è completamente diverso

Bisogna essere più volgari, ragazzi! Non ci siamo!


----------



## SpookyT

london calling said:


> Secondo me _paraculo_ è meno volgare di _slick as fuck,_ per cui non rende l'espressione inglese. Idem con patate _gran furbone, mostro di abilità._ Intendo dire che queste cose le potrei anche dire in ufficio qui in Italia (non ai capi!), ma_ slick as fuck,_ se lavorassi ancora a Londra, no.  Il registro è completamente diverso
> 
> Bisogna essere più volgari, ragazzi! Non ci siamo!


 
How about "_un gran figlio di puttana"_? però è generico... intendo, l'accezione della furbizia probabilmente è resa dal tono della voce più che dall'espressione in sè. Che dite?


----------



## cateinitalia

Hello everyone! I may be late to the party but I’ll add my 2cents if it helps.. slick as fuck is like ‘un gran paraculo’ - ‘as fuck’ is a relatively new addition which simply means “-issimo” in Italian. You can use it for many things, like ‘I’m tired as fuck’ etc but alas not in the office .. it’s still considered vulgar. To get away with is an interesting connection here bc someone who gets away with stuff regularly is ‘slick as fuck’ and an expert nel farla franca  I really enjoyed reading through this thread - thanks for the enrichment!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

cateinitalia said:


> Hello everyone! I may be late to the party but I’ll add my 2cents if it helps.. slick as fuck is like ‘un gran paraculo’ - ‘as fuck’ is a relatively new addition which simply means “-issimo” in Italian. You can use it for many things, like ‘I’m tired as fuck’ etc but alas not in the office .. it’s still considered vulgar. To get away with is an interesting connection here bc someone who gets away with stuff regularly is ‘slick as fuck’ and an expert nel farla franca  I really enjoyed reading through this thread - thanks for the enrichment!



O forse _-accio_? (desapprovazione piuttosto che ammirazione - ma non sono madrelingua.)


----------



## lövastrell

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> O forse _-accio_? (de*i*sapprovazione piuttosto che ammirazione - ma non sono madrelingua.)



In effetti -accio è un suffisso di disapprovazione, ma può anche essere usato per esprimere ammirazione, per una nota legge semantica. Ad esempio "è un geniaccio" descrive una persona che ha grandi abilità, probabilmente acquisite da autodidatta, e applicate in maniera molto personale, forse leggermente anticonformista.


----------



## underhouse

Io propongo "figlio di buona donna".


----------



## cateinitalia

Ciao a tutti  no, non é ~accio. Io sono madrelingua inglese e vi confermo che 'as fuck' is the same as ~issimo. For example, se dico 'sono stanchissima', ormai in inglese hai anche questa opzione, che addirittura viene abbreviato come 'as F' per evitare l'ovvia volgaritá. Quindi sono stanchissima/furbissima/arrabbiatissima/affamatissima corrisponde a I am so fucking tired/slick/angry/hungry, or, I am tired/slick/angry/hungry as fuck. No negative implication, just a rafforzativa. Ahimé, volgare, ma ormai 'fucking' é l'aggettivo piú usato nella lingua inglese.


----------



## Pietruzzo

cateinitalia said:


> confermo che 'as fuck' is the same as ~issimo.


There isn't an equivalent in Italian, especially for adjectives. It would be easier for nouns. Eg. "Ho una stanchezza fottuta" , "È un furbone con i controcazzi".
If you want to use an adjective and to be vulgar at the same time you can put "cazzo" somewhere:
Sono stanchissima, cazzo!


----------



## theartichoke

Pietruzzo said:


> There isn't an equivalent in Italian, especially for adjectives. It would be easier for nouns. Eg. "Ho una stanchezza fottuta" , "È un furbone con i controcazzi".
> If you want to use an adjective and to be vulgar at the same time you can put "cazzo" somewhere:
> Sono stanchissima, cazzo!



All these years of Italian, and this is the first I've heard of "con i controcazzi  "!  Who might "i controcazzi" be, and how else might I speak of them? Do explain!


----------



## Pietruzzo

theartichoke said:


> All these years of Italian, and this is the first I've heard of "con i controcazzi  "!  Who might "i controcazzi" be, and how else might I speak of them? Do explain!


You probably know the word "cazzuto" (strong, smart, cool etc). It means "gifted with a big penis", literally (language is really sexist, sometimes).
Well, "avere i controcazzi" means "to be double-cazzuto).
Also "contropalle" and "controcoglioni".


----------



## theartichoke

Pietruzzo said:


> You probably know the word "cazzuto" (strong, smart, cool etc). It means "gifted with a big penis", literally (language is really sexist, sometimes).
> Well, "avere i controcazzi" means "to be double-cazzuto).
> Also "contropalle" and "controcoglioni".


This is hilarious.  Why "contro," then? Because one such organ is "against" (as in "adjacent to") the other? I imagined "i controcazzi"  to mean something like "gli anti-cazzi": those that stand up in opposition to!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

theartichoke said:


> This is hilarious.  Why "contro," then? Because one such organ is "against" (as in "adjacent to") the other? I imagined "i controcazzi"  to mean something like "gli anti-cazzi": those that stand up in opposition to!



"stand up in opposition to"? Funny double meaning! I'd've thought that a "_contro-/anti-cazzi_" could describe a feminist!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

theartichoke said:


> Why "contro," then?


cóntro- in Vocabolario - Treccani

*cóntro-*. – È la prep. _contro_, usata come prefisso in molte parole composte nelle quali indica opposizione (_contraereo_, _controsenso_), movimento o direzione contraria (_contropelo_, _controvento_), reazione, replica, contrapposizione (_controffensiva_, _controquerela_, _contrordine_), controllo, verifica (_controprova_, _contrappello_),_* rinforzo, aggiunta*_ (_controcassa_, _controfodera_); con sign. più particolare, affine a quest’ultimo, nei termini di marina _controvelaccio_, _controfiocco_, _contrammiraglio_. Nell’uso, _contro-_ si alterna spesso con _contra_-, ma a differenza di questo non produce mai il rafforzamento della consonante iniziale (cfr. _contropelo_ e _contrappelo_).

It's like "ultra"


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Paulfromitaly said:


> cóntro- in Vocabolario - Treccani
> 
> *cóntro-*. – È la prep. _contro_, usata come prefisso in molte parole composte nelle quali indica opposizione (_contraereo_, _controsenso_), movimento o direzione contraria (_contropelo_, _controvento_), reazione, replica, contrapposizione (_controffensiva_, _controquerela_, _contrordine_), controllo, verifica (_controprova_, _contrappello_),_* rinforzo, aggiunta*_ (_controcassa_, _controfodera_); con sign. più particolare, affine a quest’ultimo, nei termini di marina _controvelaccio_, _controfiocco_, _contrammiraglio_. Nell’uso, _contro-_ si alterna spesso con _contra_-, ma a differenza di questo non produce mai il rafforzamento della consonante iniziale (cfr. _contropelo_ e _contrappelo_).
> 
> It's like "ultra"



So in your native language you'd say _ultra- _and _contro-_ to mean something like _doppio-_?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> So in your native language you'd say _ultra- _and _contro-_ to mean something like _doppio-_?


Not doppio, but *very*.
Ultra sottile = ultra slim

_Contro_ means very only in some specific contexts.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Paulfromitaly said:


> It's like "ultra"


I think it's closer to "doubled". Eg. "controporta" (storm door, double door).


----------



## theartichoke

So the _con_ then means _with _in the sense of _having_, as in "un ragazzo con i capelli lunghi"? And here I was thinking that "un furbone con i controcazzi" was a construction like "un combattente con gli antifascisti"!


----------



## Odysseus54

Pietruzzo said:


> There isn't an equivalent in Italian, especially for adjectives. It would be easier for nouns. Eg. "Ho una stanchezza fottuta" , "È un furbone con i controcazzi".
> If you want to use an adjective and to be vulgar at the same time you can put "cazzo" somewhere:
> Sono stanchissima, cazzo!



I think trying to automatically translate the intensifier into Italian with a swearword or a vulgar word is plain wrong.  

Think of, for instance :

"He is a fucking idiot" and "He is a fucking genius" (he first expresses frustration, the second positive enthusiasm)

or

"Are you fucking kidding me?" (incredulity)

"You don't fucking get it" (frustration)

The 'color', the precise emotional intonation that the swearword assumes is highly contextual.  In addition to this, one must factor in certain regional and generational expressive protocols.  A native New Yorker, a native Atlantian, a young infantryman from Chicago, a Texas-raised college kid, all will have varying degrees of propensity to use swearwords.  That stylistic difference will drive their language more than a specific expressive need.  

Going bck to the OP, "Slick as fuck", I would say "E' un gran furbacchione".  Oldie but goodie.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Odysseus54 said:


> I think trying to automatically translate the intensifier into Italian with a swearword or a vulgar word is plain wrong.


I'm afraid you can't translate anything "automatically". Do you think that my examples were plainly wrong?


Odysseus54 said:


> Going bck to the OP, "Slick as fuck", I would say "E' un gran furbacchione". Oldie but goodie


I would say that too, but I wouldn't translate the English phrase that way. Wrong register.


----------



## Odysseus54

Pietruzzo said:


> I'm afraid you can't translate anything "automatically". Do you think that my examples were plainly wrong?
> 
> I would say that too, but I wouldn't translate the English phrase that way. Wrong register.



To the first one, with all due respect, yes, I think those translations are incorrect.

To the second one : the register is one of 'normalized vulgarity', of generic badassness, macho talk, if you prefer, maybe just a tiny notch up from my translation.  Magari "E' un gran paraculo".  

Per capirci, su questo argomento mi trovo d'accordo con Teerex al #8 e cateinitalia al #12.

Non sono sicuro che si possa parlare di registro.  Mentre io sono alla tastiera , qui vicino a me una persona al telefono dice in tono filosofico "If shit happens, shit happens".  Che registro e'?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Odysseus54 said:


> To the first one, with all due respect, yes, I think those translations are incorrect.
> 
> To the second one : the register is one of 'normalized vulgarity', of generic badassness, macho talk, if you prefer, maybe just a tiny notch up from my translation.  Magari "E' un gran paraculo".
> 
> Per capirci, su questo argomento mi trovo d'accordo con Teerex al #8 e cateinitalia al #12.
> 
> Non sono sicuro che si possa parlare di registro.  Mentre io sono alla tastiera , qui vicino a me una persona al telefono dice in tono filosofico "If shit happens, shit happens".  Che registro e'?



For me, "If shit happens, [sh]it happens.": "(very) relaxed/vulgar [_triviale _in italiano, credo?]". Less likely to be offensive, but perhaps condescending or detached: "Stuff happens."


----------



## Odysseus54

theartichoke said:


> This is hilarious.  Why "contro," then? Because one such organ is "against" (as in "adjacent to") the other? I imagined "i controcazzi"  to mean something like "gli anti-cazzi": those that stand up in opposition to!



I think it's modeled after 'controfiocco' = 'flying jib".

Coi controfiocchi = fully equipped.



ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> For me, "If shit happens, [sh]it happens.": "(very) relaxed/vulgar [_triviale _in italiano, credo?]". Less likely to be offensive, but perhaps condescending or detached: "Stuff happens."



Agreed.  Now, how do we transfer all that into Italian?

The meaning is "se succede qualcosa, succede".  Or, more simply, 'succede'


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> Going bck to the OP, "Slick as fuck", I would say "E' un gran furbacchione".  Oldie but goodie.


Incorrect register. 'Slick as fuck' is vulgar, because the word 'fuck' is used.


----------



## giginho

Se non ci sono problemi di doppiaggio io, istintivamente, direi *"è un paraculo del cazzo"* oppure *"è un paraculo figlio di puttana"*.....e ora sfido chiunque a dire che non sono stato abbastanza volgare!

Per quanto riguarda quello che dice Ody:



Odysseus54 said:


> Non sono sicuro che si possa parlare di registro. Mentre io sono alla tastiera , qui vicino a me una persona al telefono dice in tono filosofico "If shit happens, shit happens". Che registro e'?



Ci dimentichiamo (forse) che "shit happens" è una frase che si sente comunemente in inglese; per quanto riguarda la frase "if shit happens, shit happens" io istintivamente tradurrei con "i merdoni capitano e basta". Più difficile sarebbe tradurre "when shit hits the fan..." ma qui si va fuori tema.


----------



## lövastrell

giginho said:


> io, istintivamente, direi *"è un paraculo del cazzo"* oppure *"è un paraculo figlio di puttana"*


A me queste due suonano un po' come quelle frasi artificiose che si sentono, appunto, nei film doppiati, ma devo ammettere che molti giovani tendono a riprendere schemi tipici dei doppiaggi. O almeno ho questa sensazione.
Per quanto riguarda la frase originaria, il problema è che si trova in una fase di transizione: è ancora un termine volgare, ma viene sempre più usato anche in contesti insospettabili. A conti fatti per me un equivalente italiano accettabile sarebbe: "è un furbo della madonna". Our swearwords do tend to involve religion...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lövastrell said:


> A me queste due suonano un po' come quelle frasi artificiose che si sentono, appunto, nei film doppiati


Assolutamente.
Capisco che un dialoghista debba tradurli in qualche modo, ma un testo originale in italiano non sarebbe scritto così.


----------



## giginho

Paulfromitaly said:


> Assolutamente.
> Capisco che un dialoghista debba tradurli in qualche modo, ma un testo originale in italiano non sarebbe scritto così.



Davvero Paul, tu non hai mai detto "paraculo del cazzo"? Nel senso: non hai mai usato "del cazzo" come peggiorativo di un insulto?
Dalle mie parti si usa in alternanza con "di merda" -> "paraculo di merda" / "paraculo del cazzo"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giginho said:


> Davvero Paul, tu non hai mai detto "paraculo del cazzo"? Nel senso: non hai mai usato "del cazzo" come peggiorativo di un insulto?
> Dalle mie parti si usa in alternanza con "di merda" -> "paraculo di merda" / "paraculo del cazzo"


Io si, ma già mio padre o persone di una generazione più vecchia non usano mai questa espressione (se vogliono essere volgare, scelgono altre parole) il che mi fa sospettare che sia qualcosa arrivato in tempi abbastanza recenti, magari dai film americani.


----------



## giginho

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io si, ma già mio padre o persone di una generazione più vecchia non usano mai questa espressione (se vogliono essere volgare, scelgono altre parole) il che mi fa sospettare che sia qualcosa arrivato in tempi abbastanza recenti, magari dai film americani.



Uno dei miei primi capi (leva del '46), appena iniziai a lavorare, quando veramente arrabbiato con qualcuno diceva che era uno "stronzo fottuto". Conoscendolo, credo fortemente che fosse più il tipo da Turandot piuttosto che da Blue Bloods. 

In ogni caso, riguardo alla genesi di insulti composti e rafforzati, la Treccani dice:



> I più correnti insulti consistono tuttora in espressioni che fanno riferimento a fatti che nella nostra società sono colpiti da tabu, quali la sessualità e le funzioni corporali (_coglione_, _stronzo_,_ puttana_,_ bastardo_,_ cornuto_) e l’intelligenza (_cretino_, _imbecille_, _idiota_). E del resto proprio in rapporto a queste aree semantiche il parlante trova un quasi inesauribile repertorio espressivo nei dialetti, dal quale attinge spesso anche nelle sue interazioni in italiano.
> 
> Proprio la frequenza di un insulto, o addirittura un suo uso routinario, può fargli perdere pregnanza semantica (dunque ogni collegamento con effettive caratteristiche o mende dell’insultato) e usurarlo, facendone alla fine un’arma spuntata nell’aggressione verbale. Tanto che il parlante è portato spesso a tentare di recuperarne l’efficacia con vari procedimenti di rafforzamento. *Come è avvenuto, ad es., nel caso del sintagma stronzo di merda*, divenuto poi a sua volta così usuale che il parlante, percependolo ormai privo di forza offensiva, può tentare di riattualizzarlo, come nella seguente versione (colta in una interazione reale) che ne moltiplica la tautologia:
> 
> (4) stronzo di merda e di cacca!


----------



## Pietruzzo

giginho said:


> non hai mai usato "del cazzo" come peggiorativo di un insulto?


Nel caso proposto dall'OP non serve un peggiorativo.
Qualcuno credeva di essere "slick as fuck" ovvero un gran furbo.
Non penso che qualcuno si autodefinisca "paraculo del cazzo".


----------



## Odysseus54

Pietruzzo said:


> Nel caso proposto dall'OP non serve un peggiorativo.
> Qualcuno credeva di essere "slick as fuck" ovvero un gran furbo.
> Non penso che qualcuno si autodefinisca "paraculo del cazzo".



Ma infatti.  Qui bisogna secondo me distinguere tra il rafforzamento tramite la volgarita' con quel suo effetto 'shock', per cosi' dire, (effetto che oltretutto nell'uso inflazionato della volgarita' stessa, diventata spesso stilema quasi obbligato di un registro poco piu' che 'disinvolto', viene gradatamente a perdersi), e un eventuale peggiorativo, che la presenza dell'espletivo "fucking" non necessariamente introduce.


----------



## giginho

Pietruzzo said:


> Nel caso proposto dall'OP non serve un peggiorativo.
> Qualcuno credeva di essere "slick as fuck" ovvero un gran furbo.
> Non penso che qualcuno si autodefinisca "paraculo del cazzo".



Io, come risulta dalle citazioni che riporto nel mio messaggio, mi riferivo a Paul e al discorso più generale, non strettamente al contesto riportato dall'OP, per il quale concordo con te (anche se non ci giurerei che non ci sia nessuno che si definisca "un paraculo del cazzo....o un cazzo di paraculo)


----------

